# The North Korea Thread



## pardus (Sep 10, 2022)

New North Korea law outlines nuclear arms use, including preemptive strikes

"SEOUL, Sept 9 (Reuters) - North Korea has officially enshrined the right to use preemptive nuclear strikes to protect itself in a new law that leader Kim Jong Un said makes its nuclear status "irreversible" *and bars denuclearisation talks*, its state media reported on Friday..."

What could possibly go wrong!?


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2022)

Guys, we took Iraq out of The Axis of Evil. The world’s a safer place, right?


----------



## pardus (Sep 24, 2022)

What could possibly go wrong!?

(3rd LD) N. Korea fires apparent ballistic missile toward East Sea: JCS | Yonhap News Agency

U.S. aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan arrives in South Korea for military drills


----------



## pardus (Oct 3, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577064420022267904


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 3, 2022)

pardus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577064420022267904


Whatever it was mate, it's gone now (or maybe private). What was the gist?


----------



## pardus (Oct 3, 2022)

The cunts deleted it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577067037452808192


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 3, 2022)

pardus said:


> What could possibly go wrong!?
> 
> (3rd LD) N. Korea fires apparent ballistic missile toward East Sea: JCS | Yonhap News Agency
> 
> U.S. aircraft carrier Ronald Reagan arrives in South Korea for military drills


How many missiles do those fuckers have?  Seems like they're launching these things every other week.


----------



## pardus (Oct 3, 2022)

Blizzard said:


> How many missiles do those fuckers have?  Seems like they're launching these things every other week.


Probably not a ton, but they don't need a ton either. Japan, South Korea and the USA have a lot of people crammed into big juicy target cities.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 3, 2022)

I lived in the Republic of Korea for two years.  I don't think most of us understand what it's like to live under the constant threat of warfare from people who look and speak like you do, and some of whom have familial connections on the other side.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2022)

Update on the latest missile alert

North Korea conducts longest-range missile test yet over Japan


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2022)

Marauder06 said:


> I lived in the Republic of Korea for two years.  I don't think most of us understand what it's like to live under the constant threat of warfare from people who look and speak like you do, and some of whom have familial connections on the other side.


Sounds like Ukraine.


----------



## pardus (Oct 4, 2022)

Hopefully just an accident

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577353054390738945


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 5, 2022)

pardus said:


> Hopefully just an accident
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577353054390738945



https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...3bbc60-4439-11ed-be17-89cbe6b8c0a5_story.html

South Korean missile test/drill that went bad. Supposedly a missile malfunctioned and fell where it wasn’t supposed to.


----------



## pardus (Oct 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577771830001147904


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 5, 2022)

JedisonsDad said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...3bbc60-4439-11ed-be17-89cbe6b8c0a5_story.html
> 
> South Korean missile test/drill that went bad. Supposedly a missile malfunctioned and fell where it wasn’t supposed to.


Yep, and DPRK popped off another one today, as if to say, "this is how it's done, fools".


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Kaldak (Oct 8, 2022)

The sad part is way too many people won't get that, and instead Google Kim K and missile.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 8, 2022)

Kaldak said:


> The sad part is way too many people won't get that, and instead Google Kim K and missile.


You are so correct.


----------



## pardus (Oct 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578792196756893696


----------



## JedisonsDad (Oct 10, 2022)

NKorea confirms simulated use of nukes to 'wipe out' enemies


----------



## Blizzard (Oct 11, 2022)

So, this reportedly happened as well:
_s2_fwd_ on Instagram: "North Korea says it flew 150 warplanes in response to US-ROK naval drills.  DPRK says exercise took place Saturday, in what experts call rare flight activity that sought to test allies’ response.  North Korea on Monday revealed that over 150 warplanes conducted airstrike drills last week, including in a previously unreported flight on Saturday.  The ROK military reportedly knew about the Oct. 8 flights in North Korea involving 150 airplanes and scrambled F-35As to respond. But unlike when the North conducted a similar drill on Thursday, South Korea did not disclose these moves to the public because the DPRK kept the planes north of a “special reconnaissance line.”  Seoul’s Joint Chiefs of Staff (JCS) announced in the evening on Oct. 6 that 12 North Korean warplanes including bombers and jets flew in formation at around 2 p.m. KST conducting air-to-surface strike drills. Some of these DPRK jets crossed the special reconnaissance line, a critical reconnaissance boundary drawn by the ROK military to monitor North Korean activities.  Although that line is well north of a no-fly zone the two Koreas agreed to in 2018, as well as another recon line called the Tactical Action Line (TAL) that triggers a more serious response from the South Korean military, the South Korean military sent their own planes to an unspecified area to demonstrate an “overwhelming” show-of-force demonstration.  #russia #ukraine #worldnews #iran #israel #war #military #conflict #china #taiwan #northkorea #news #NATO #lejeune #jacksonville #middleeast #asia #currentevents #trending #breaking #terrorism #surfcity #sneadsferry #politics #army #navy #airforce #marines #usmc"

Not an aircraft built in the last 50 years in those pics. If the numbers are true, after shooting his wad on this display, they've probably reduced their readiness to near zero.  On paper they have a variety of old airframe that total ~570.  Maintenance is probably cannibalizing a bunch of those.

There may not be a better time than now to launch an air attack against DPRK. 😉

Edit: I have no idea why the link is showing up like that. Sorry.


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 11, 2022)

The Fulcrums aren't quite 30 and some possibly newer since they're making some of their own. 

Is North Korea’s MiG-29 Fleet Growing?


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 11, 2022)

Some F22 pilot just came at the thought of becoming an ace in a single weapons bay pass.


----------



## JedisonsDad (Nov 4, 2022)

South Korea scrambles fighter jets after detecting 180 North Korean warplanes


----------



## pardus (Nov 24, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594913067099336704


----------



## AWP (Nov 24, 2022)

I has the shock.


----------

